# Menthol was my culprit.



## Johnny2Puffs (3/9/18)

I could not vape above 3 W (lowest setting) as it tasted burned even with a 1,9 ohm coil. It also produced very little vapour compared to other vapors around here in Portugal. I was too embarrassed to use mine in their presence.

I had been using menthol for yonks but could not taste it due to vapers tongue fatigue so I thought what the hell and ordered 70% VG juice with no flavour. Why pay for the flavour extract that is sooo expensive when you can't even taste it?

Today it arrived and boy oh boy was I pleasantly surprised. Hiked the watts up to 5 and Plumes of vapour. Taste is exactly the same as in nothing but the enjoyment of the nic and the plumes of vapour is so satisfying.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## RainstormZA (3/9/18)

Now I dare you to try other flavours...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (3/9/18)

I forgot to say that menthol crystallises under 23 C and I had to keep rubbing the tank. This was also embarrassing as it looked like I was wanking all the time. I do have other flavours here but sweet stuff makes me feel sick. Coffee and tobacco is OK but I now prefer what I have and that is NO flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------

